# Elara - an HGV Resort in Las Vegas



## BarCol (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about the Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club (#D400) in Las Vegas - there are no reviews on RCI and it appears to be a new property?


----------



## presley (Aug 7, 2013)

There are a lot of threads about it in the HGVC forum.  It was Westgate originally and HGVC bought it.  There are still weeks owners in the Westgate system and new owners who are buying from HGVC.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 9, 2013)

We will be staying there beginning on 8/16, for the first time. I will post when we return home.
Sue


----------



## islandguy (Aug 10, 2013)

I own there and stay quite often.  Since hilton took over the check in is much better.  This is a great resort.  1br has hugh screen for TV projector.  Love being on the strip with parking attached to resort.  Don't like the european washer/dryer combo.  This is a class resort.  Hard to upgrade to larger units than what you own because of the westgate transition and hilton inflexable system.  Their studios are large.  Had good wifi.


----------



## Blues (Aug 11, 2013)

islandguy said:


> hilton inflexable system.



This makes no sense to me.  HGVC is perhaps the most flexible timeshare system out there.  You can rent any unit, any size, any season; as long as you have the points to do so.  You can rent anywhere from 3 days (2 for open season) to as many as you have points for.

-Bob


----------



## islandguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Blues said:


> This makes no sense to me.  HGVC is perhaps the most flexible timeshare system out there.  You can rent any unit, any size, any season; as long as you have the points to do so.  You can rent anywhere from 3 days (2 for open season) to as many as you have points for.
> 
> -Bob



Not when you own HGVC thru Westgate.  You are managed by HGVC but are a second class citizen when using this property.  You have what you own and nothing more.  You cannot use the HGVC flexibility.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 12, 2013)

islandguy said:


> Not when you own HGVC thru Westgate.  You are managed by HGVC but are a second class citizen when using this property.  You have what you own and nothing more.  You cannot use the HGVC flexibility.



You aren't paying the $125 / year HGVC club fees to use the flexible system, and likely won't be invited to join.  You are stuck in Westgate hell, sorry about that.


----------



## Blues (Aug 13, 2013)

islandguy said:


> Not when you own HGVC thru Westgate.  You are managed by HGVC but are a second class citizen when using this property.  You have what you own and nothing more.  You cannot use the HGVC flexibility.



Dave has it right.  You're not an HGVC owner, you're a Westgate owner.  Don't fault HGVC for the shortcomings of Westgate.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 13, 2013)

Blues said:


> Dave has it right.  You're not an HGVC owner, you're a Westgate owner.  Don't fault HGVC for the shortcomings of Westgate.



So may of those that got suckered into the nightmare of Wastegate Tower of Terror want so badly to be a part of Hilton now but don't understand Hilton just manages those original weeks for Wastegate now. They aren't part of and haven't been offered any chance to be made part of Hilton. The Hilton operation is separate from those original owners and seems it always will be. They do get to utilize the upgraded amenities and overall operation of the resort but not the newer units or any of the Hilton perks. Just another case of Wastegate raking owners over the coals as usual.


----------



## schiff1997 (Aug 13, 2013)

So I have an RCI exchange at the Hilton Elara Resort (D400) in a 2 bedroom next fall.  Will we get a "Hilton unit" or "Westgate" Unit?


----------



## presley (Aug 13, 2013)

schiff1997 said:


> So I have an RCI exchange at the Hilton Elara Resort (D400) in a 2 bedroom next fall.  Will we get a "Hilton unit" or "Westgate" Unit?



You should get a Hilton.  Westgate trades with II.


----------



## Dori (Aug 13, 2013)

Going to Vegas, Barb? We're headed there the week of September 22-29, but staying at The Grandview.

Dori


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 25, 2013)

stayed there in april on a trade. it is one of the most beautiful rooms we ever had at any timeshare resort. 33rd floor overlooking the strip. great location. would stay there again in a heartbeat if i went back to vegas.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 25, 2013)

pointsjunkie said:


> stayed there in april on a trade. it is one of the most beautiful rooms we ever had at any timeshare resort. 33rd floor overlooking the strip. great location. would stay there again in a heartbeat if i went back to vegas.



Did you get a Hilton/RCI unit or an II/Wastegate one?


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,
We just returned this past Friday, and I agree this is the nicest time share unit we have stayed in since we bought our first time share week 10 years ago. We exchanged through Interval (exchanged a Starwood week) and we were not in a newer Hilton unit, we were in the older Westgate unit which was awesome.

I would LOVE to exchange back into this resort sometime in the future, but I don't think there is much availability. I have been looking on line in both RCI and Interval and have not seen any availability when searching for any dates over the next year. The unit was great, the location can't be beat and the amenities (fitness room, pool area ) are modern and really nice.

Sue


----------



## schiff1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

susgar said:


> Hi,
> We just returned this past Friday, and I agree this is the nicest time share unit we have stayed in since we bought our first time share week 10 years ago. We exchanged through Interval (exchanged a Starwood week) and we were not in a newer Hilton unit, we were in the older Westgate unit which was awesome.
> 
> I would LOVE to exchange back into this resort sometime in the future, but I don't think there is much availability. I have been looking on line in both RCI and Interval and have not seen any availability when searching for any dates over the next year. The unit was great, the location can't be beat and the amenities (fitness room, pool area ) are modern and really nice.
> ...



Availability in RCI right now July through Dec 2014 all 2 bedrooms


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 27, 2013)

Hilton is advertising for a manager at Elara, the pics show the new HGVC unit, not much changed, they got rid of the zebra loungers 

http://www.hospitalityonline.com/jo...Indeed&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Indeed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 27, 2013)

It's a funny thing, but my son age 16 loved the zebra lounger. Everyone has different likes and perhaps he loved it more because of his age. In any event it was a beautiful room that we all loved.
Sue


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 28, 2013)

Our son liked the Marilyn prints so much we got him some for his room at a garage sale. My wife like the lounger, she is petite and it fit her size.  I was hanging over the edges.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Golfer3737 (Jan 2, 2018)

timeos2 said:


> So may of those that got suckered into the nightmare of Wastegate Tower of Terror want so badly to be a part of Hilton now but don't understand Hilton just manages those original weeks for Wastegate now. They aren't part of and haven't been offered any chance to be made part of Hilton. The Hilton operation is separate from those original owners and seems it always will be. They do get to utilize the upgraded amenities and overall operation of the resort but not the newer units or any of the Hilton perks. Just another case of Wastegate raking owners over the coals as usual.


----------



## Golfer3737 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have seen your posts re: Wastegate. I'm new here today. I want to rent my week, and I understand it is now at Elara. You sound like Wastegate owners get substandard rooms. Would I be out of line to ask for 900 for a week? Do I get a week first and then advertise it, or do I advertise the location and try to get the renters preferred week? Thanks for you response in advance.      Frank


----------



## shamus56 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have 2 westgate timeshares in the Elara and for the last 2 years have been treated very well. They have put me in the remodeled rooms every time. They were cheap to buy so I have no complaints at all. They can be traded through interval international only not through RCI


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 6, 2018)

Sorry I just realized that this was a 5 year old thread. 

I have stayed in a 1 BR, a 2 BR and the 4 BR unit that overlooks the strip (which is actually a 2 BR, a Studio and a 1 BR Jr Suite).  So I think that I have stayed in every single type of unit available.

Hilton now manages it, and sells all the inventory that was bought out of the Westgate bankruptcy.

If you own a Westgate unit, you are an owner in Westgate owner NOT an HGVC owner, so it is hard to complain about a company that you don't own your unit with.  Complaining at HGVC because Westgate had to declare bankruptcy and sold that tower to get out of it, it is hardly HGVC fault.  Westgate must have some condition that made it so Hilton were NOT allowed to convert Westgate owners into HGVC.  Every other place Hilton has taken over, they have allowed conversions to happen, so I suspect that was a Westgate condition, not a HGVC one. So I think frustration is directed at the wrong party.

Aside from sour grapes on the bankruptcy, the unit and management are better off in HGVC's hands.  The 4 BR units are spectacular.  I do like the newer HGVC decor choices over the Westgate version.

If you are a TUG member, there are 25 reviews in our Review files.


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Apr 7, 2018)

How hard is it for a Hilton Grand Vacation Club member to use their points to get a week 52 at the Elara for New Years?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 17, 2018)

Anthony Schmid said:


> How hard is it for a Hilton Grand Vacation Club member to use their points to get a week 52 at the Elara for New Years?



You would probably get more responses over in the HGVC forum.

I think Elara is challenging for New Years.   I just checked the HGVC site, and both Elara and Flamingo are booked up on NYE.  There is still some availability at The Boulevard and Paradise locations as well as Trump Tower.  Those three are bit out of thick of things, so not as popular for New Years.


----------



## PigsDad (May 17, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> You would probably get more responses over in the HGVC forum.
> 
> I think Elara is challenging for New Years.   I just checked the HGVC site, and both Elara and Flamingo are booked up on NYE.  There is still some availability at The Boulevard and Paradise locations as well as Trump Tower.  Those three are bit out of thick of things, so not as popular for New Years.


If you book right at the 9-month mark when it opens up, you should not have a problem getting something for NYE; at least that is what I have seen in the past.

Kurt


----------

